# Donation Totals



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2008)

I am proud to announce that since our hardware crisis first started... we have managed to raise $15,018.97 in donations for the site. And there are some still coming in.

Yes.

Seriously, you guys... you are the greatest in the world.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 7, 2008)

*grin* I thought it was going to be more, heh.

Seriously though, that's awesome. :]


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I am proud to announce that since our hardware crisis first started... we have managed to raise $15,018.97 in donations for the site. And there are some still coming in.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Seriously, you guys... you are the greatest in the world.



15000 dollars .... that's just too crazy! %)
Congratulations FA!


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I am proud to announce that since our hardware crisis first started... we have managed to raise $15,018.97 in donations for the site. And there are some still coming in.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Seriously, you guys... you are the greatest in the world.



*sits in the back of the con room, crouching below the crowd level* SPEECH!

XD


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Seriously, you guys... you are the greatest in the world.



Hear, hear!


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

That's some serious mouth-to-mouth resuscitation between FA and its members.


----------



## Smokescale (Jul 7, 2008)

THE POWER OF FA COMPELS YOU!!

Also...

"And all was laid to burnination!!"


----------



## Rafeal (Jul 7, 2008)

See what we can do... if we work together?


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, holy crap, I can't believe that end total. that's absolutely awesome.


----------



## Drex150 (Jul 7, 2008)

That is so awesome, good job to everyone that donated. I honestly thought it would be hard to get over the $4,000 they were hoping for. I am blown away by how everyone pulled together for this one. Congratz to you all and keep on donating if you wish, they still have monthly fees!


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 7, 2008)

holy ben titty fucking jerry 15G's in what 4-5 days wow furrys rule


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 7, 2008)

yay for furries... 

^___^cant wait to see FA back up and running...


----------



## shirei-demon (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, incredible. It's amazing what one small community on the web can do to keep it's existence. Long Live FA, I say *holds up glass and cheers*


----------



## blade (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy cow, that is definitely quite amazing.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn awesome, 15,000 dollars is a damn lot of money and it's so great to see the community pull together like this, hopefully more will pile in.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, $15,000+. I guess it's true as the following statement goes: Every little bit counts.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 8, 2008)

Now, that's a very good news .^_^.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 8, 2008)

us furries go crazy without our art and contacts with other furries >.<


----------



## jd345 (Jul 8, 2008)

thats alot of money to spend on the site, you can not just make it better, but put some new stuff in it :-D


----------



## Krennar (Jul 8, 2008)

Rollin', rollin', rollin'... big donations roll in, roll HIGH!
Keep em' up, shove em' in, let 'em out, pile it on... Roll it up, roll HIIIIIIGH!!!

Yeah... anyway, that's awesome.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awww... Were still short of the goal I was aiming for. Oh well, 15G's is a ton of money.

Hey Dragoneer, you should cash it all and take a picture of you swimming in it. It would be awesome....well, not really. I would get a kick out of it though.

Can't we buy majority share holder stock in Sony or something with that much? We could own the Playstation market. Actually make good games and a better system that everyone could afford. Of course, I am just jealous because the PS3 gets Metal Gear, only reason I want one.


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow.  15 k in that small time frame?  Amazing!


----------



## SGrayWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Yuh, awesomely done!


----------



## Revamp (Jul 8, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Damn awesome, 15,000 dollars is a damn lot of money and it's so great to see the community pull together like this, hopefully more will pile in.



True, yet that'll only pay for about half of my current college tuition.  Different scopes do change things around.

I'll be happy when i can cruise FA without a freaking 404 every other day.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 8, 2008)

Great accomplishment. Well done everyone!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 8, 2008)

Another 5k and we'll get to see Dragoneer shit his pants in excitement and shock, lovingly created and submitted by no less than 17 artists.


----------



## Smokescale (Jul 8, 2008)

ewwww...I don't wanna see poopy dragoneer pants!


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 8, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Another 5k and we'll get to see Dragoneer shit his pants in excitement and shock, lovingly created and submitted by no less than 17 artists.


Erm ... and who the hell would want to see that? Ã´O


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 8, 2008)

Woa 15k!
Wow, Thats awesome.


----------



## Sunder (Jul 8, 2008)

Honestly I'm surprised but not SURPRISED I mean AC just happened and a lot of people made money, a lot of money, and furs are generally good at giving a hand when people need it.


----------



## Rhari (Jul 8, 2008)

Very happy to see my favorite website kicking ass. And thank you for the holiday! With FA being down I don't have to worry about updating my gallery every day. *kicks back to relax* Mmmmmhm.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 8, 2008)

oh wow thats awsome, i would donate all i could to fa but sadly i cant im broke =(


----------



## Anepo (Jul 8, 2008)

Well done people ^^ Life isnt worth it if there is no FA ^^ Now...... how about paying for my airplane tickets to Canada? ^^ Lol just kidding ^^ But yea well done and Thanks Dragoneer though i couldn't afford donating due to the trip. But i will in the future i hope. Depends how things will work out for me this year. ^^


----------



## Kiala Tiagra (Jul 9, 2008)

I would have to say its all amazing how fast it can be like that. congratulations


----------



## Tamarik (Jul 9, 2008)

I just can't wait for the news flash that Dragoneer has taken the cash and run off to Mootxico. 

On a more serious note: What's the current count for donations?


----------



## Anepo (Jul 9, 2008)

Tamarik said:


> I just can't wait for the news flash that Dragoneer has taken the cash and run off to Mootxico.
> 
> On a more serious note: What's the current count for donations?



Well lets just say i think he's now on the forbes top 500 lol ^^ Just kidding but somewhere above 15k$ id guess 16-17k but im just guessing that.


----------



## IndigoMuffin (Jul 9, 2008)

Just goes to show you the power of fur.


----------



## Anepo (Jul 9, 2008)

By that you mean static electricity Indigo? ^^


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 10, 2008)

IndigoMuffin said:


> Just goes to show you the power of fur.



<Darth Vader breath> "Do not underestimated the power of the Fur Side!" </Darth Vader breath>

d.m.f.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 10, 2008)

Good god man 8/

Furs rock! >8U 15 grand is half of what alot of people make in a year! And we raised it in a week or two....AmAzInG!!!

>8U Call forth the power of the furry!!! U get MONAY FAST!! U8<


----------



## Anepo (Jul 10, 2008)

Baby Giraffe said:


> Good god man 8/
> 
> Furs rock! >8U 15 grand is half of what alot of people make in a year! And we raised it in a week or two....AmAzInG!!!
> 
> >8U Call forth the power of the furry!!! U get MONAY FAST!! U8<



Actually it is a years pay that i had for 4 years working for the same company which was cheating on the unions breaking the law. Was my first official on paper job and they totally screwed me over for 4 years!


----------



## 360guy (Jul 13, 2008)

See what happens when you get between furs and their site, lawl


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 13, 2008)

IndigoMuffin said:


> Just goes to show you the power of fur.



HAIL SATAN!

Wait...that's not right...


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Jul 17, 2008)

So, it was $16,477.15 on July 6th and $18,000 on July 7th, and Dragoneer said that even after July 7th donations weren't going slower, so how much is it now?


----------



## cepescher (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW! with all the cash flowing in this should fix FA's problems for a good long while ^-^


----------



## Gillagad (Jul 19, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> HAIL SATAN!
> 
> Wait...that's not right...



So there IS something to this yiffing in hell bussiness...


----------



## ThoranManagen (Jul 20, 2008)

Just watched a 'Most Bizarre Lifestyles' special on the Dutch tv here. I quote:
"Furries is a tight community, and will always be there for eachother." (Translated from Dutch.)

Guess it really shows. ^^


----------



## chrismukkah (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got on to the forums, Dragoneer, and I apologize for not being there sooner.
Have not gotten around TO donating, but you will see something soon :3


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 22, 2008)

So, what's the total so far? I know it was about 15k on the 7th, but what is it now?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 22, 2008)

Amazon is reading $11,001.  I dunno the PayPal side.  I poked 'Neer on IRC for ya, he said he'll try to compile the donation data and give an update tomorrow.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Amazon is reading $11,001.  I dunno the PayPal side.  I poked 'Neer on IRC for ya, he said he'll try to compile the donation data and give an update tomorrow.



Thanks! It seems like no matter what happens, furries will throw money at it. Even if there was a fire:
Dragoneer: What happened?!
Rhainor: The server caught on fire!! *Shoots fire extinguisher*
D: Wait! This will help put it out! *Digs through pockets and throws money on the fire*
R: What are you doing?!
D: I'm helping!!!
*fire intensifies*
R & D: AAAAUUUUGHGH!!! 
*Servers burning*


----------



## Abyss666 (Jul 23, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> That's some serious mouth-to-mouth resuscitation between FA and its members.



Since this is the fur community, you know that mouth to mouth continued long after it was really necessary and then mouth to mouth continued to other parts of the body that didnâ€™t even need resuscitating.

/Jk


----------



## Murrahnithahn-i-ia (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeehah!  *eagerly awaits FA's return*  Been missing my contacts with folks...  Heh, curious as to what the current total is and what the new projection for the site coming up.  Ta, for now!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> So, what's the total so far? I know it was about 15k on the 7th, but what is it now?


I have all the donations tallied up. Just going back and doing once last check before I post the final numbers. It will be tomorrow.

And for the record, the final numbers really aren't too much different than what I posted last time. That was about when donations ended.


----------



## WhisperPntr (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats fa!    Glad you got the much deserved support.


----------



## Kitsunefox (Aug 4, 2008)

yay hehe now hopefully we won't have to worry about FA going down again ^_^


----------

